# Headache/Fever



## ettegirb21

I thought I was just having a bad headache or migraine. My temperature has been about 98.9. It's not yet technically a fever, but I am still scared this will have an effect on my pregnancy (12w2d). Any thoughts???


----------



## Sevenladybugs

That temp is normal in pregnancy. Our bodies heat up a bit during pregnancy. Anything under 100 is not a fever even when you are not pregnant. :hugs: If it goes up to 101 call your Dr!


----------



## PeanutBean

An actual fever can be a concern at about 6 months pregnancy when the cortex of the brain is down. If you DO get a fever it's best to check with your doctor about what you can take to bring it down, this will depend on your stage of pregnancy.

But I agree with seven. We have a slightly raised temp anyway when pregnant.


----------



## ettegirb21

Called my OB today. She had me get my blood pressure checked, which was fine. She said I could be dehydrated or just have headaches through my pregnancy. If I get a bad migraine or temperature above 99, I have to go to triage.


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey, I've had migraines almost constantly the past couple of weeks, maybe I should check in!


----------



## ettegirb21

I would, just to be safe. I hope mine goes away, as I really don't want to go to triage....It costs me $200 bucks every time I go. I went with a previous miscarriage and literally just paid it off the other day. Don't want to start accumulating more medical bills just yet! Not sure why the OB won't have me go in there if I get sick? Not sure the point of going to triage....


----------



## PeanutBean

I suffer with migraines anyway. It's run of the mill for me. In my last pregnancy they totally went though. No headaches even. No such luck this time. Though today everyone's telling me to try acupuncture so might give that a go.


----------



## ChristinaRN

HORMONES!!!! That is the thing responsible for both the headache and the elevated temp. Just rest assured that your little one is protected from your fevers (until your body is really toaster >101). The headaches suck cuz all you can take is Tylenol. I had migraines with my 3rd pg....no fun. Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## ettegirb21

Thanks. Tylenol and the littlest bit of caffeine seemed to help. I think this might just be here to stick around. I've had a light headache (which worsens if I don't stay hydrated) for almost a week. Oh well. I can make it another 27 weeks! ;)


----------



## angelstardust

Was going to suggest having a coffee. 

The headache unless very severe is normal I'm afraid. Not nortmal but pregnancy can cause headaches. Keep hydrated, take pain releif (we call them paracetamol think it's tylanol over in the states) if needed and try a cold flannel on your forehead. 

But mainly it was coffee that helped me.


----------



## ettegirb21

Thanks. I was told to get off all caffiene by the RE after we concluded testing. I hadn't had any for about 5 months & had 1/2 of a Coke and 1/2 a chocolate bar on Wednesday. I felt much better after & WOW, they both tasted amazing!! I still feel guilty though, like I gave my baby something bad.


----------



## angelstardust

Cafeine is bad in high doses (lots of drinks), so it is best to limit your intake. But it does have it's uses. 

It can help some headaches because of how it block adenosine receptors in the brain... which somehow can help a headache (if it was caused by those receptors). 

It's also good if you have a cold or are congested, opens up the airways. 

I'm not saying guzzle the stuff, but if you have found that it helps, in moderation it is a case of weighing up the pros and cons. 

If you only consume a small amount, only a small amount will cross the placenta and trust me, there is worse you could be doing, so enjoy a pain free head and relax.


----------



## ettegirb21

Thanks!! :)


----------

